# My Bell Collection



## debodun (Apr 9, 2021)

2 pages

https://www.seniorforums.com/media/albums/bells-bells-bells.621/


----------



## Pinky (Apr 9, 2021)

The blue bells, lobster bell and glass bells are my favourites. Nice collection, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Apr 9, 2021)

Thank you, Pinky. I put a few out last year at my yard sale and didn't sell one. None are over $3 and most are $1. Some have really nice sounds especially the metallic and glass ones.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 9, 2021)

I love the woman bell on p. 1


----------



## Jules (Apr 9, 2021)

Very nice collection.  I’d have bought some of your bells if I’d been at your sale.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 9, 2021)

The BLUE bells are my favorite, @debodun


----------



## officerripley (Apr 10, 2021)

The dolphin bell is my fave; thanks for sharing, deb, I (mostly   ) love looking at what people collect!


----------



## debodun (Apr 11, 2021)

officerripley said:


> The dolphin bell is my fave; thanks for sharing, deb, I (mostly   ) love looking at what people collect!


Well, if you're ever in upstate NY, stop by and I'll give you a guided tour of my "museum". My house is like Felix the Cat's magic bag of tricks. Whatever you're looking for in the way of collectibles, I've probably got it.


----------



## officerripley (Apr 11, 2021)

debodun said:


> Well, if you're even in upstate NY, stop by and I'll give you a guided tour of my "museum". My house is like Felix the Cat's magic bag of tricks. Whatever you're looking for in the way of collectibles, I've probably got it.


I'm on the other side of the country from you but appreciate the invitation; collectibles are fun!


----------

